

Public Outcry in Taiwan Kills their version of SOPA - teawithcarl
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130611/00503223401/public-outcry-taiwan-kills-their-version-sopa.shtml

======
swang
This is so weird, +83 pts, but zero comments?

